# Make a log of my own IP adress



## erasmus12 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for a small program that would keep a log of my own (Wan) IP-adress. It should look up my own IP-address and write it away to a log, so that I can look up a few weeks or months later what my IP-adress was on a certain day. I am using a router at home.

Does anybody know of such a program? (Google did not help)

Thanks,
Erasmus12


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

You can check the logs by going into your router interface, most routers should keep a log of the assignments.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly how "fit" this is for your needs, but in addition to the above you can also create your own (very) small program to record your IP address.

In Notepad, type the following command:

*ipconfig /all >> log.txt*

Save it with a file extension .bat

Put the file in your startup folder, and whenever you reboot the computer, it will run in the command prompt as a program.

Alternatively you can set it as a scheduled task to run at a predefined time every day for regular intervals.

Each time it runs it will append the results of an ipconfig /all to the text file named "log.txt", which will be stored in the directory you have the command running from in the command prompt (which is whatever specific directory you'll be at when cmd opens).


----------



## erasmus12 (Dec 21, 2007)

this-IT-guy said:


> You can check the logs by going into your router interface, most routers should keep a log of the assignments.


Nope, sorry, that doesn't work. My router (Linksys WRT54GS) doesn't log my wan ip-address. It can log the ip-adresses I'm visiting, but that's not what I need. Thanks for the hint anyway.


----------



## erasmus12 (Dec 21, 2007)

epshatto said:


> I'm not sure exactly how "fit" this is for your needs, but in addition to the above you can also create your own (very) small program to record your IP address.
> 
> In Notepad, type the following command:
> 
> ...


Nope, that doesn't work. The ipconfig command gives me my ip-adress from my home network. (192.168...) 

I want to log my wan ip-address that comes from my ISP.
Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't sure if you'd be interested in logging that or not (hence not being sure how well it fit your needs).

I did a Google search and found this freeware-
WAN IP Logger Main Page (Official Page).

Not sure how good or safe it is, use at your own risk.


----------



## erasmus12 (Dec 21, 2007)

epshatto said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure if you'd be interested in logging that or not (hence not being sure how well it fit your needs).
> 
> I did a Google search and found this freeware-
> WAN IP Logger Main Page (Official Page).
> ...


That will do the trick! thanks a lot!


----------

